# What kind of clothing you want to wear at current time?



## persunshop (Nov 7, 2011)

As winter is coming, at the period of middle autumn and winter, what do you want to wear at current time? Well, I always feel confuse about it.

The place I live is very hot now, but the season always remind me that I should buy some warm clothing to preparing for the cold weather. I am a fashion trend follower, so I can not fall behind the world wide fashion trend.

What do you want to wear at current time, letâ€™s take a test here!


thick hoodies
cardigans or sweaters
thin coat
other clothes(write it down in your post or comments, thank you)

I answer first, I prefer to wear elegant cardigans at current time, for this weather, it may be cold at morning or night, so I can wear cardigan at that time, and at noon, I can wear t shirts. So what about yours, come here and talk together about the dress you want to wear at current time.


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm in jeans and a t-shirt with a rock band or funny phase on it 95% of the time.  I wear hoodies as coats unless I'm going to be outside for extended periods of time. I go to a lot of outdoor auctions and when I do that I just layer on the clothing and probably look ridiculous clothing wise but my make up looks nice!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 7, 2011)

my clothing doesnt really change throughout the yer lol.  Sometimes I'll wear shorts in the summer but that's about the only difference lol.  oh and obviously a jacket in the winter


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 7, 2011)

It's still not super-cold here - it was hovering around 17 today but 'twas very cloudy - but the things I like haven't changed much. High-heeled ankle boots &amp; shooties. A well-worn bomber length leather jacket. Black mini-trench from last Spring at H&amp;M that was marked down to $15. Skinny jeans - though I'm not interested in coloured ones; did that three, four winters ago. Lots of burnt orange &amp; taupe.


----------



## persunshop (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my clothing doesnt really change throughout the yer lol.  Sometimes I'll wear shorts in the summer but that's about the only difference lol.  oh and obviously a jacket in the winter



WOW,you are so simple on clothing!here at my city,people wearing different kinds of clothing in different season,it will be a big difference,in summer they wear shorts but in winter there are many clothing to choose,such as dress,tops,sweaters,cardigans,jackets,coats and many others.such like this


----------



## divadoll (Nov 7, 2011)

Today, I wore jeans, t-shirt and converse low tops.  The only real change I'd do to my wardrobe as it gets colder...I wear jeans instead of shorts and I may wear socks and converse high tops rather than low.


----------



## AlessiaPearl (Nov 8, 2011)

Jeans and cardigans with some flats. Or else leggings, long sleeves tunics and boots. Blazers and jackets with a round neck top and jeans.Sweaters are very in too, but where I live it is still not so cold. Also looking for a good faux leather jacket. And I would love to find some wine/eggplant skinny tousers.


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 14, 2011)

It's starting to get really cold here now, so i'm in my faux fur gilet and chunky knits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Loving wearing my leopard print fur headband too!


----------



## MakeUpFairy (Nov 18, 2011)

Definitely Black jeans and a comfortable cardigan! I still need to stock up my winter  closet..I always do that when it's too late lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 21, 2011)

Wish i was wearing pyjamas right now!


----------



## jonspaker (Dec 10, 2011)

I belongs to India and follow Indian latest tradition fashion wear dress. But in my everyday life i like to wear salwar kameez. I like to wear it in my daily life and have huge collection of mine own.

I hope you women very well know about kinda Indian ethnic wear dress. You can have a look to mine most favorite and recently purchase latest designer salwar kameez dress. You can also share you interest kinda dress !


----------



## Betty Li (Dec 12, 2011)

short skirt &amp; a long trench coat


----------



## Betty Li (Dec 12, 2011)

wow  you look so amazing .


----------



## khoobsurati (Jan 2, 2012)

Bring an Indian, I prefer wearing Salwar Kameez (Indian Traditional Dress) with a Knee long leather overcoat.


----------



## anjali (Jun 7, 2012)

As summer is going, I like to wear that clothes which make me comfortable like salwar kameez, kurtis witrh jeans.


----------



## snapbackchamp30 (Jun 11, 2012)

Jeans and a t-shirt or hoodies


----------

